# Gained reaility but Stuck with Weird Feeling



## Just1n (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello i Just recently signed up on this forum but have been following it since i first got this dumb disorder. But anyway i have gained reality and i now believe all is real and stopped worrying about everything (Boy did science not help that) but now i am stuck with this wired spaced out/zoned out tired feeling as-well when i close my eyes i feel like im in a BIG DARK EMPTY ROOM! (kind of scary at first now i got used to it)

anyone know anything about this? if i could get rid of this it would be nice :neutral:


----------



## Just1n (Feb 20, 2014)

Yoshiki said:


> Yea, that sounds like dissociative symptoms, but it seems as-though you're on the right track.
> 
> Give it time and keep occupied


OMG Man you just made me feel 100% better thank you i needed someone to tell me i was Fine!


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

Biology and chemistry, those classes just made me feel so much more disassociated! I understand completely.

But I agree, you seem to be heading in the right direction! Congrats


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sounds like you doing pretty well  the feelings you describe sounds like dissociative symptoms for sure as someone above stated. It too shall pass, try not to give those weird feelings too much attention.


----------



## Just1n (Feb 20, 2014)

chelsy010 said:


> Sounds like you doing pretty well  the feelings you describe sounds like dissociative symptoms for sure as someone above stated. It too shall pass, try not to give those weird feelings too much attention.


 I just realized it is only when I give those feeling attention I then feel the dissociation. So are they there or is it all in my head? If so their really is nothing to worry about!


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have the same problem, I am always checking to see if those feelings are there and then they appear. I'd say it's in your head if your always checking to see if it's there.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just1n said:


> I just realized it is only when I give those feeling attention I then feel the dissociation. So are they there or is it all in my head? If so their really is nothing to worry about!


The key would be not to give it your attention.


----------



## Just1n (Feb 20, 2014)

chelsy010 said:


> The key would be not to give it your attention.


but when does it go away?


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just1n said:


> but when does it go away?


Extactly what bill said. Try your best to stop, thinking,wondering,talking and worrying about when it will leave. The more you feed dp, the longer it stays, also,continue to tackle any underlying issues. Some people develop some negative habits while trying to overcome dp, work on those also if you have any.


----------

